# Stylesheet wird nur jedes zweite mal geladen.



## HuRaHoRRe (30. November 2007)

Hi ich habe ein Problem mit dem laden der Stylesheets.
Ich erstelle Per Java Servlet eine HTML Seite welche dann an den Browser geschickt wird.

Nun wird die Seite jedes mal korekt erzeugt und ausgegeben, nur aus einem für mich unerklärlichen Grund kann genau jedes zweite mal das CSS nicht geladen werden.

Meine Fehlerkonsole in Firefox meldet folgendes(nur jedes 2. mal):


```
Fehler: Das Stylesheet http://localhost:8180/public/docroot/aseintra/css/blue.css wurde nicht geladen, weil sein MIME-Typ, "text/html", nicht "text/css" ist.
Quelldatei: http://localhost:8180/audwdw
Zeile: 0
```


```
Fehler: Das Stylesheet http://localhost:8180/public/docroot/aseintra/css/bluePrint.css wurde nicht geladen, weil sein MIME-Typ, "text/html", nicht "text/css" ist.
Quelldatei: http://localhost:8180/audwdw
Zeile: 0
```

Hier der der CODE den der Browser ausgibt(die Pfadangaben stimmen immer):


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
    <html>
      <head>
        <title>
           Intranet | Fehlerseite
        </title>
        <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/public/docroot/aseintra/css/blue.css" />
        <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/public/docroot/aseintra/css/bluePrint.css" media="print" />
      </head>
      <body style="text-align:center;">
      <div style="width:900px; text-align:left;">

        <div id="header">
          <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="width:100%;" border="0">
            <tr>
              <td>
                <div id="pageTitle"> 
                Fehlerseite
                </div>
              </td>
              <td>
                <a href="/public"><img src="/public/docroot/aseintra/imgs/asetronics_logo2_180_off.gif" alt="Home" title="" id="logo" border="0"/></a>

              </td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
              <td class="breadcrust" colspan="2"><br /></td>
            </tr>
          </table>
        </div>
        <div id="contentBody">
        <div class="inhalt">

        <div style="font-size: 24pt; font-weight: bold;">
        404
        </div>
        <br />
        <b>Die von Ihnen aufgerufene Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden</b>
        <br />
        <br />
        <i>/audwdw</i>

        <pre style="font-size: 10pt; font-family: Arial;">
        
Mögliche Ursachen:
    
        * Sie haben sich bei der Eingabe der gewünschten Internet-Adresse (URL) verschrieben,
        * die gesuchte Seite existiert nicht mehr,
        * die gesuchte Seite wurde an eine andere Stelle verschoben,
        * der Name der gesuchten Seite wurde geändert.

Mögliche Fortsetzung:
        
        * <a href="javascript:history.back()">Zurück zur letzten Seite</a>
        * <a href="/public/Intranet">Intranet Startseite</a>                   
        
        </pre>
        </div>
        </div>

        <div id="footer">
 
          <a href="" target="asehomepage" class="external"></a>
          | 		
          <a href="/public/sitemap">Sitemap</a>
        </div>
      </div>
      </body>
```


Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen ... irgend etwas muss ja anscheinend mit dem MIME-Type nicht stimmen, nur wieso jedes 2. mal?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (30. November 2007)

weiso wird eigentlich dieses Thema in "Internet & Protokolle  > Hosting & Webserver " 
verschoben?

Ich sehe da jetzt den Zusamenhang nicht ganz aber naja.


----------



## Gumbo (30. November 2007)

Füge mal Folgendes in die Serverkonfigurationsdatei oder einer „.htaccess“-Datei ein:
	
	
	



```
AddType text/css .css
```


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (30. November 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Wie würde das denn bei einem Tomcat aussehen?
Bei dem ist es ja wohl ein bisschen ander oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## Gumbo (30. November 2007)

Das müsste in der „/conf/web.xml“-Konfigurationsdatei gemacht werden.
	
	
	



```
<mime-mapping>
	<extension>css</extension>
	<mime-type>text/css</mime-type>
</mime-mapping>
```


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (30. November 2007)

Ist da so leider schon vorhanden, d.h es kann nicht an dem liegen :/


----------

